# joining live edge walnut slab and plywood legs



## ANiel (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi all - First posting here. I've appreciated reading many helpful posts as a guest over the past few weeks. 

I'm a beginner currently working on a slab bench to put near the front door of our house. The dimensions of the bench slab after I clean it up will be 1 5/16" x 14" x 57". For the legs I'm planning on sandwiching trapezoidal pieces of birch 3/4" 7 ply. There will be 3 legs and each will have 3-4 pieces of plywood sandwiched together. I'll make cuts for feet and for a cut out in the legs. The legs will be connected by plywood pieces that will serve as a shoe rack as well as some horizontal support.

I'm not sure how to attach the legs to the slab. I'd like to have clean lines, so would rather not attach any additional frame to the slab. I thought that I could use a router to create 1/4 inch niches on the bottom of the slab and glue the legs on. Will this be adequate? How else could I join the base to the slab? I have two designs for the legs, one has the top at 10" and the other at 12". I like the 10" because the trapezoid comes out a bit more, but think the 12" may be more secure. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I would insert the legs into the slab at least 1/2". I would think that would give you enough glue area that is not end grain of the plywood to be sound. I also think the 10" top is good.

How do you plan to cover the edges of the plywood? 

George


----------



## ANiel (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks George, that's helpful. I'm planning on going with exposed edges, I think with that many pieces sandwiched, it could look neat. For the edge of the single piece (shoe racks) I was considering the same with an angled cut to match the angle of the legs. Otherwise, I may go with edge banding for those two single pieces between the legs. Do you think I'd need any additional horizontal support beyond the single ply racks?

Adam


----------



## MSLiechty (Aug 13, 2014)

Festool domino


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

the anti-racking support will need to come from the leg/shoe shelf system, or the leg/bench joint, or both. so what you do with the leg/bench joint will be dictated by what you did with the leg/shelf system to stabilize the bench.


----------



## ANiel (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks all. 
I'm afraid Festool domino is not in the budget, but I am thinking about dowels. 

The bench slab is down to 47" long. I'm thinking about only going with two legs and mounting them 6" from each end. I really like the look without a shoe rack. If I proceed as pictured, can I get away without a stretcher? Obviously, I have much to do with finishing the legs and slab still, but just wanted to give an idea of what I'm thinking.

I'm planning on routing out 1/2" slots for the legs as George suggested. My neighbor thinks I should add dowels to that, but with only 1 5/16" thick, I don't know how much I could get away with there. The other thoughts are to rebuild legs with 2 notches (not sure the proper term) per leg that would sit flush with the slab itself, end grain showing. Or maybe I could bore down into the existing legs to install walnut pieces that would meet the slab. Otherwise, I'm wondering if I could stick a stretcher right beneath the slab. 
Thoughts?


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

How about a mortise and tenon, or a floating tenon to connect the legs?


----------



## ANiel (Oct 15, 2014)

Masterjer said:


> How about a mortise and tenon, or a floating tenon to connect the legs?


I'm thinking if I can use a floating tenon to connect the legs above the cut-out, 4" or so below the slab that would still give it a pretty clean look. Does the stretcher need to be at the bottom or could I put it above the cut-out? I understand that normally the stretcher is at the bottom, just wondering if I can get away with putting it higher.


----------

